# Audio extractor with rca connections



## cmroth220 (Feb 10, 2021)

I just bought the Tivo Stream 4k and I desperately want to connect it to my stereo which needs a rca connection and hdmi to my tv. I have tried 3 different audio extractors and can not get it to work. Any suggestions for what I may be doing wrong? Or any suggestions for a specific audio extractor? I really want to be able to use Tivo and not a Roku. Thanks


----------



## dr_tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

I have and audio extractor/HDMI switch with optical audio. To make it work I had to mess with the audio settings in the Tivo, had to put it in manual and select Dolby Digital and deselect every other option. In your case I would suggest start with PCM.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

cmroth220 said:


> I just bought the Tivo Stream 4k and I desperately want to connect it to my stereo which needs a rca connection and hdmi to my tv. I have tried 3 different audio extractors and can not get it to work. Any suggestions for what I may be doing wrong? Or any suggestions for a specific audio extractor? I really want to be able to use Tivo and not a Roku. Thanks


If you find one that works, you will probably have sync issues. Time to purchase an receiver that accepts HDMI.


----------



## cmroth220 (Feb 10, 2021)

dr_tracker said:


> I have and audio extractor/HDMI switch with optical audio. To make it work I had to mess with the audio settings in the Tivo, had to put it in manual and select Dolby Digital and deselect every other option. In your case I would suggest start with PCM.


Thank you for your response. Can you please tell me where to find the audio settings in Tivo. I have gone to settings, but I do not see anything for audio.


----------



## dr_tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

cmroth220 said:


> Thank you for your response. Can you please tell me where to find the audio settings in Tivo. I have gone to settings, but I do not see anything for audio.


In Settings go to Device Preferences, then Sound, in Select Formats, there's Auto, Manual and None. I would set it to None, which disables Surround Sound, so I guess it should output Stereo only.

Sorry for the lack of details, I was out and about and trying to answer out of my head.


----------

